# Просьба поддержать советом!!!



## aram (12 Апр 2014)

убедительно прошу совета только у знающих людей! то есть у тех , кто реально знает эти конкретные модели! дело в том что мне предстоит покупка инструмента! бугари на фабрике за модель 289 объявили 7100 евро (за новый) а скандалии( BJP 473) 350т за бу но инструменту 3 года! подскажите каким путем идти ? просьба аргументированно объяснить что мне делать? заранее извините что отнимаю время!


----------



## любитель (25 Апр 2014)

Здравствуйте. Трудно найти действительного знатока в таком вопросе. Сам играю на Скандалли ( брал у ZET10) а про Бугари -слухи ползут, что лучше брать Пигини. Например Мартинас Левицкис считает именно так. Спросите совета у Ю. Жмодика.


----------

